# Obsessed



## ridley2909

I have officially lost the plot. Not trying till May I have already thought about names, I know which pushchair I will buy, I have just purchased a basal thermometer and pregnancy tests. Also ordered ttc vitamins. Looking at bunk beds tonight for my two sons. Going baby mad. Need to think about something anything else lol


----------



## Kiki1993

Well this post makes me sound even more insane, great lol. We aren'ts trying for like 1 year and 10 months, maybe more depending on savings and we already have names picked, decided which of our spare rooms will be the baby room, looked through catalogues and priced how much to save during pregnancy for baby (our wedding fund sucks our savings away), have decided where we are going on our first family holiday when baby is about 6months-1 year, have decided how we are going to announce .... so i'm cray cray... reserve a space for me at the asylum!


----------



## ridley2909

I am pleased I am not alone. I think we are just super organised. :). Recently I have been spending all my time researching pushchairs and on this site. I have baby blinkers on. I need to potty train my 3 year old and buy the bunk beds so my sons can share their room.


----------



## callmedan

ive made a detailed list of the things we will need to buy when we are pregnant, i already take folic acid and starting prenatal vitamins in a couple of weeks
ive also made a list of tops when for when were TTC.... 
you are not alone! :haha:


----------



## meg_bellamy

you are definitely not alone! I've been taking pre-natals for a couple months now, have already bought OPK's and pregnancy tests, have a list of names, have thought about the nursery and where to put a bassinet in our bedroom, looked at baby furniture etc, looked at prams and car seats, maternity clothes, baby blogs, etc etc. I've been looking at baby things since I was about 21 so the fact we are TTC so soon now is making my head explode! Lol


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I was fine last year but this year I am getting too obsessed! I didn't want to get too focused on it as it consumed my life a bit too much the last two times. 

I plan to get bunk beds for my two but haven't looked yet, I think I will wait to see if I can actually get pregnant first!

We still have heaps of baby stuff so I don't really need much (although I would like to get a different pram and will need a new car seat since I sold the baby one!)

Maybe I'm not too bad, I'm just focussed on the TTC part, trying no to think too far past that :)


----------



## CandiceSj

After reading this post, I actually headed over the Baby Names section lol


----------



## ridley2909

Have you started ttc Meg? Ttc bubby two - our children are the same age. I have to wait till may though. :( going to window shop for bunk beds at the weekend. We have loads of baby stuff but have all boy clothes and if it were a girl would need clothes. Definetly want a new pram too. Lol candice do you have any names in mind? When is your ttc date?


----------



## CandiceSj

ridley2909 said:


> Lol candice do you have any names in mind? When is your ttc date?

I have a "reevaluation date" right now which is March 2015. I'm not sure if it's the right thing for our family to add a third but I can't get the idea out of my mind so I'll let it simmer for a couple months. 

I have some girl names but absolutely nothing for boys that would fit with the list of requirements. Even my son's name happened to be the only name we both liked enough to use. I didn't have amazing feeling of the perfect name. It's kind of disappointing because I had that feeling with my daughter's name but he's an Adam for sure and it's a nice name that I like and will give him what I want it to give him in life. 

For girls, I the top contenders would be Lana and Maya. 

What about you? What names have come up?


----------



## ridley2909

Lana and Maya are really pretty we haven't decided yet for a boy. For a girl I like the name Heidi.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hii :)

I know what you mean, I have had a peek at prams and we are looking at houses atm so have thought about hospitals and distance ect. Lol

We have 3 kids already (this will be our last) and take FOREVER to think of names. Lol so no idea on names as yet, will hopefully find out the sex at 20 week scan and then decide :) x


----------



## tverb84

I already have baby stuff and I don't even know when I'll be ttcing. :blush: I am going to be an aunt this summer so maybe I'll give my brother and his girlfriend some of it.


----------



## FionaJean

tverb84 said:


> I already have baby stuff and I don't even know when I'll be ttcing. :blush: I am going to be an aunt this summer so maybe I'll give my brother and his girlfriend some of it.

What do you have? :D I have 2 onesies; one boy one girl oriented. I'd probably have acquired more if I could hide them from my husband... haha.

Anyways, I broke down and looked at crib bedding room sets. They no longer had what I had fallen in love with 2 years ago, which is expected. They had an under the sea themed bedding set with coordinating room décor and I loovvvvvvved it. But now it's no longer there :( Kinda wish I had bought it! But that's probably going over the top... right?! I'm totally in a nursery decorating mood again...


----------



## ridley2909

I used to buy baby stuff when my sister was pregnant with my niece 8 years ago. I gave her some of it but still have pink stuff in a drawer somewhere as I had boys lol. We will need to decorate the nursery again and think I will get the britax b smart pushchair. This would be our third and last. Thinking about when it comes to finding out I would like to have a gender reveal party just me my husband and two boys. was thinking a big box wrapped up and either pink or blue helium balloons and party food. We also need a new moses basket.


----------



## meg_bellamy

ridley2909 said:


> Have you started ttc Meg? Ttc bubby two - our children are the same age. I have to wait till may though. :( going to window shop for bunk beds at the weekend. We have loads of baby stuff but have all boy clothes and if it were a girl would need clothes. Definetly want a new pram too. Lol candice do you have any names in mind? When is your ttc date?

We are TTC in Feb but I don't ovulate til the end of Feb so the soonest I can possibly get pregnant is in like 3 wks! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
I bought some baby onesies a few months ago...... and we're going to Japan end of Feb so I am pretty sure I am going to buy some cute baby stuff over there!!!! Lol


----------



## ttc bubby no2

ridley2909 said:


> Ttc bubby two - our children are the same age. I have to wait till may though. :( going to window shop for bunk beds at the weekend. We have loads of baby stuff but have all boy clothes and if it were a girl would need clothes. Definetly want a new pram too.

I doubt I will get pregnant straight away, first time was 8 months then 2nd time was 12 months! I have only been pregnant with clomid or soy isoflavones so if the first month or so doesn't work I will try soy again! It might end up being around May by then! I'm getting impatient already so I'm not sure how long I will last before trying soy.

I ordered some opks and hpts of ebay last night and on my way home I was thinking about if we should find out the gender or wait for the birth! lol... maybe getting a touch ahead of myself there!


----------



## ridley2909

meg_bellamy said:


> ridley2909 said:
> 
> 
> Have you started ttc Meg? Ttc bubby two - our children are the same age. I have to wait till may though. :( going to window shop for bunk beds at the weekend. We have loads of baby stuff but have all boy clothes and if it were a girl would need clothes. Definetly want a new pram too. Lol candice do you have any names in mind? When is your ttc date?
> 
> We are TTC in Feb but I don't ovulate til the end of Feb so the soonest I can possibly get pregnant is in like 3 wks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I bought some baby onesies a few months ago...... and we're going to Japan end of Feb so I am pretty sure I am going to buy some cute baby stuff over there!!!! LolClick to expand...

They will have loads of cute stuff in Japan :)


----------



## ridley2909

I am the same ttc bubby two totally ahead of myself planning gender parties. My next step is opks I think. Will keep an eye out for your announcement. :=)


----------



## ArtIsLife

I am obsessed lately too, dreaming I'm pregnant, on prenatal vitamins, planning my nursery, planning how to tell everyone, reading what to expect before you're expecting, ive been watching 'one born every minute' episodes all day long, picking baby names. Ugh, not TTC till spring. I feel pathetic. If DH knew all this he would think I'm crazy.


----------



## Iveneverseen

We are moving into a new house i am pleased it is close to the hospital i had my youngest in Lol x


----------



## tverb84

FionaJean said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> I already have baby stuff and I don't even know when I'll be ttcing. :blush: I am going to be an aunt this summer so maybe I'll give my brother and his girlfriend some of it.
> 
> What do you have? :D I have 2 onesies; one boy one girl oriented. I'd probably have acquired more if I could hide them from my husband... haha.
> 
> Anyways, I broke down and looked at crib bedding room sets. They no longer had what I had fallen in love with 2 years ago, which is expected. They had an under the sea themed bedding set with coordinating room décor and I loovvvvvvved it. But now it's no longer there :( Kinda wish I had bought it! But that's probably going over the top... right?! I'm totally in a nursery decorating mood again...Click to expand...

I have diapers, onesies, pajama's and socks. :blush:


----------



## meg_bellamy

ArtIsLife said:


> I am obsessed lately too, dreaming I'm pregnant, on prenatal vitamins, planning my nursery, planning how to tell everyone, reading what to expect before you're expecting, ive been watching 'one born every minute' episodes all day long, picking baby names. Ugh, not TTC till spring. I feel pathetic. If DH knew all this he would think I'm crazy.

Haha I think dh would think I am crazy too if he knew all the things I've prepared :wacko:


----------



## ridley2909

My dh thinks I am crazy. I didn't tell him I have pregnancy tests and a thermometer coming. Hope they arrive when he's out. :/


----------



## ridley2909

Oh and last last my ds who is 6 asked me how babies get in their mummies tummies. :#


----------



## Iveneverseen

Enjoy the Convo ladies 
Cya


----------



## ridley2909

What pushchairs have you all been looking at?


----------



## meg_bellamy

ridley2909 said:


> Oh and last last my ds who is 6 asked me how babies get in their mummies tummies. :#

Lol! My dh doesn't know I have pg tests and opks either.
The last pram I have been looking at is this one - 
https://www.productreview.com.au/p/joolz-day-stroller.html
But only coz I can get it second hand a lot cheaper than new. How about you?


----------



## ridley2909

I really like that pram looks alot like the pram I am interested in getting, the britax affinity. I love the sun shade option on yours.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I already have a phil & teds sports which I could use and did use for my last two but I feel like something new. I would look at one where the baby can face you when you walk. When I chose the phil & teds I was planning on having #2 about 18 months to 2 years later so I wanted one with a toddler seat, timing didn't work out that way so we did use the 2nd seat a bit but not as much as we would have if they were closer. Plus I used to baby wear #2 a lot more (I really didn't like the whole toddler seat over the baby option with the p&t's either)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Oh if we do change prams I will defiantly look at a good quality 2nd hand one. I bought mine new because I had to have everything new and shinny but now I can see 2nd hand is much better value as baby things don't stay new for long anyway!


----------



## MrsPuff

Nature makes us crazy! I have been planning too. I think it's good to plan beforehand though,so we'll be a little more prepared when the time comes. I know how it feels. It's the only thing on my mind, and the only thing I can seem to talk about with my DH! I wish it was as easy as it is for us as it is some men who stay pretty indifferent until their OH is finally pregnant or maybe even until the third trimester/ labor!


----------



## meg_bellamy

ttc bubby no2 said:


> Oh if we do change prams I will defiantly look at a good quality 2nd hand one. I bought mine new because I had to have everything new and shinny but now I can see 2nd hand is much better value as baby things don't stay new for long anyway!

Yeah i agree! We will probably get most things second hand, you can get so much good stuff practically new at like a quarter of the price


----------



## MontyMad

My obsession is not just like any other obsession. It's like an autistic obsession*. "Normal" obsession x 10000. It's very very very frustrating, I really hate it when I get like this. Especially when I'm bloody single. I've had baby names ready for a decade. I'll be 23 in a couple of months. :'(




*Like? It is an autistic thing.


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream with a baby in it. I'm not sure if she was my baby or someone else's. I just remember she was in it.


----------



## callmedan

tverb84 said:


> Last night I had a dream with a baby in it. I'm not sure if she was my baby or someone else's. I just remember she was in it.

I always have dreams about getting a positive pregnancy test, but it seems to be like ill be out shopping then I'll just go for a wee and get a bfp! 
It so hard when you wake up and realise it's not real...


----------



## Kiki1993

I took my last pilll on a friday when i should take the last on a sunday... whenever i think theres a slight chance of being pregnant i go overboard.... i gushed at baby clothes yesterday... it will only get worse as my date gets closer! 
I have actually been morphing babies online, just to get an idea of what mine might look like! i think i have a problem.


----------



## meg_bellamy

The times I've thought I was pregnant in the past (even though it wasn't really possible) I always started daydreaming about being pregnant and was always bitterly disappointed when I got a BFN :-(


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream where I was shopping for baby stuff. I can't remember if I bought anything though.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Haha were a group of like minded individuals ;)

In the bottom of my night stand a drawer is dedicated to blankets, sheets, and newborn outfits. Haha no joke. 
If I had a bigger house I'd be painting the nursery ; )

Currently researching cloth diapers and plan to buy some every now and then.
Space this all out and I'll be ready for baby to come home the day baby's conceived! Haha


----------



## tverb84

I wouldn't mind trying out cloth diapers considering you can save a lot of $.


----------



## ArtIsLife

Okay I've obsessed like crazy but I haven't bought anything yet... you guys are tempting me big time. Ugh! Lol!


----------



## ridley2909

Lol, I have been seriously thinking about buying a bundle bean cosy toes and hiding it from dh :)


----------



## FionaJean

I saw someone talking about cloth diapers, so it reminded me of something I had researched :) Has anyone looked into fully compostable/biodegradable diapers? You don't even need your own composter, you can bring them to an industrial composting place and have the convenience of disposables yet know that they won't fill up a landfill. I sound like a commercial lol!!! You can even hire a diaper service to come pick it up and bring it to the place for you. There are only a few diaper brands that are fully compostable though... and I already forget but I think it was the Naty diapers and Broody Chick diapers and pretty sure another one... anyways, I am seriously considering going this route. I just don't know if I want to deal with the hassle of cloth yet hate the idea of the disposables existing forever... and this seemed like such an awesome best of both worlds!


----------



## ArtIsLife

ridley2909 said:


> Lol, I have been seriously thinking about buying a bundle bean cosy toes and hiding it from dh :)

Yeah I will probably baby shop soon, especially for things to announce pregnancy with, onesies, shoes, hats, a can of Prego sauce I wanna use to tell my parents, haha. Oh and I need to get pregnancy tests! Gotta hide this all from DH though... he probably wouldn't understand...


----------



## ridley2909

Do you have a gender preference art? I am holding out buying stuff until I know the gender. I have not yet had pregnancy dreams but I am watching obem and getting ridiculously broody.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I think I can officially join this thread now... I've already put together a nursery theme (Star Wars, so it can go with either gender) in my head (thank you, Etsy), sorted through DD's old stuff so I have an idea of what I need for the next, and totally checked out the maternity clothes section at the store last night. :haha:

My husband doesn't help though; he just tells me to buy whatever I want. :dohh: We'll get to switch to a 3 Bedroom house though, so I'd rather not have more to pack and cart over.


----------



## ArtIsLife

ridley2909 said:


> Do you have a gender preference art? I am holding out buying stuff until I know the gender. I have not yet had pregnancy dreams but I am watching obem and getting ridiculously broody.

Ridley, I've been watching OBEM almost all day every day, ugh! I really want a girl, because we will probably only have one child, and it would be sad if I never had a girl. I would of course be happy for a boy too but yeah, I want to buy girl things. And I have a pinterest board full of ideas for gender neutral nurseries. Because I know I won't want to wait to start working on a nursery til I find out the gender. I am not at all a patient person. Do you want a boy or a girl?


----------



## ridley2909

I am not a patient person either I have two boys but would be nice to have a girl and buy pink for a change lol.


----------



## ArtIsLife

I don't blame you! And just to have another girl in the house must be a mice thought for you. Have you thought of any girl/boy names yet?


----------



## ridley2909

I really like the name Heidi for a girl. Not sure about a boys name. Have you had any thoughts about names?


----------



## ArtIsLife

Not sure yet, DH wants to use our parents or grandparents names... his grandma's name is Evelyn, which is really pretty. I have no idea for a boy name, he liked Lawrence because its his dads name and his middle name, but I don't want to call him Larry so I don't know, DH and I will have to discuss this more, lol.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

ArtIsLife said:


> Not sure yet, DH wants to use our parents or grandparents names... his grandma's name is Evelyn, which is really pretty.

Evelyn is the best girl's name!

(I'm not biased at all :haha:)


----------



## ArtIsLife

Kitteh_Kat said:


> ArtIsLife said:
> 
> 
> Not sure yet, DH wants to use our parents or grandparents names... his grandma's name is Evelyn, which is really pretty.
> 
> Evelyn is the best girl's name!
> 
> (I'm not biased at all :haha:)Click to expand...

I see you named your daughter that, I'm trying to decide what I would call her for short... do you pronounce her short name like Eh-vee or E-vee?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

ArtIsLife said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArtIsLife said:
> 
> 
> Not sure yet, DH wants to use our parents or grandparents names... his grandma's name is Evelyn, which is really pretty.
> 
> Evelyn is the best girl's name!
> 
> (I'm not biased at all :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> I see you named your daughter that, I'm trying to decide what I would call her for short... do you pronounce her short name like Eh-vee or E-vee?Click to expand...

E-Vee, like the characters from V For Vendetta and The Mummy if you've ever seen those movies :)

I wanted to go with Evey instead of Evie, but hubby won that argument! Evelyn was still my choice, so I got the main name at least.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Ive been buying yellows and neutral colors. 

My pinterest is also full of gender neutral nurseries Hahaha. 

I like the names Jude for a boy and claire for a girl!


----------



## ArtIsLife

Kitteh_Kat said:


> ArtIsLife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArtIsLife said:
> 
> 
> Not sure yet, DH wants to use our parents or grandparents names... his grandma's name is Evelyn, which is really pretty.
> 
> Evelyn is the best girl's name!
> 
> (I'm not biased at all :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> I see you named your daughter that, I'm trying to decide what I would call her for short... do you pronounce her short name like Eh-vee or E-vee?Click to expand...
> 
> E-Vee, like the characters from V For Vendetta and The Mummy if you've ever seen those movies :)
> 
> I wanted to go with Evey instead of Evie, but hubby won that argument! Evelyn was still my choice, so I got the main name at least.Click to expand...

It is a cute name, my hubby said he would just call her Evelyn and not shorten it, so I will choose my own short name, Evey. (and knowing my hubby, he will just start calling her that haha.)


----------

